# lcd monitors



## survivor (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any information as to quality of either of these monitors::
Proview 713s2
IC Power CM 2017
Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.pcconnection.com/ProductDetail?Sku=6732798

I just ordered that one, can't beat the price.

John Will posted in the new deal of the day thread a few times, he has 3 of these and just ordered a 4th one.


----------



## survivor (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checked the pc tech site but it shows the Hanns G monitor.My question was on the Proview PL 713s2 or the IC power CM 2017 Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I understood that, was just throwing that one out for consideration


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/484079-new-lcd-mg-17r.html

Looks like you have a similar thread


----------



## survivor (Jul 9, 2006)

Just ordered the 19 inch Hanns G from PC connection $109 after rebates. Hope it is a decent monitor.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let us know what you think :up: I think we should sign up for some commission 

On the rebates, keep copies of everything and be sure you cross the t's and dot the i's 

They want the UPC code WITH the Serial Number.....sometimes that is a trip up for folks used to just sending the UPC code


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Although I'm late, I'll throw in my 2 cents.  I have a Proview. It's great.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

*Candy hand cheeseball back one cent   *

I had a Pro View CRT monitor, you know the ones that weigh about 200 pounds  That was indestructable.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ooo I'm rich


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

AcaCandy said:


> On the rebates, keep copies of everything and be sure you cross the t's and dot the i's
> 
> They want the UPC code WITH the Serial Number.....sometimes that is a trip up for folks used to just sending the UPC code


 I kept copies of everything, BUT in looking at my submission, it appears I submitted the UPC Code sticker, but left the serial number sticker off - I found I still have four stickers with serial number on them. However, I did submit the original packing slip with the serial number from the outside of the carton, AND the serial number is on the Proof of Purchase I submitted with the rebate form. Do you think they will accept thoae, or will they give me a chance to submit the serial number sticker? I thought I was being very thorough, but obviously, I wasn't. I did send the submission Certified Mail - so maybe they will contact me if they need additional info?????

Wish I had read your post before I mailed the rebate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Normally, you get to send in missing info if they ask for it. I have pretty good luck with rebates, but you have to read the fine print and be careful to submit all the stuff they ask for.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

survivor said:


> Just ordered the 19 inch Hanns G from PC connection $109 after rebates. Hope it is a decent monitor.


Unless you get something totally different than all of mine, you should like it. The three I currently have work great, and they also have no detectable bad pixels.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

John Burns said:


> I kept copies of everything, BUT in looking at my submission, it appears I submitted the UPC Code sticker, but left the serial number sticker off - I found I still have four stickers with serial number on them. However, I did submit the original packing slip with the serial number from the outside of the carton, AND the serial number is on the Proof of Purchase I submitted with the rebate form. Do you think they will accept thoae, or will they give me a chance to submit the serial number sticker? I thought I was being very thorough, but obviously, I wasn't. I did send the submission Certified Mail - so maybe they will contact me if they need additional info?????
> 
> Wish I had read your post before I mailed the rebate.


I'm guessing that you may be asked to resubmit. Like John said, MOST companies will allow that. I did run into one (KWorld Media, whom I will never buy another product from) who, even though they either lost my rebate, or claimed they never received it, refused to take resubmissions. I cried foul to Fry's Electronics and they gave me a $30 instore voucher...so, that made me happy once again 

We hooked this one up yesterday, and at first glance, it looks great. Like I said, we're using it as a TV setup, so it's hard to judge the 'computer' quality aspect of it, but we're happy with it


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There was a guy a while back that omitted the serial # from the $90 Hanns-G rebate, and they allowed him to send it in after the fact.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

JohnWill said:


> There was a guy a while back that omitted the serial # from the $90 Hanns-G rebate, and they allowed him to send it in after the fact.


I really didn't OMIT the serial number in my submission. In fact, I submitted it twice with the submission - it was contained on the Proof of Purchase document, AND I sent in the original "packing slip" (from the carton) with the serial number on it. I just didn't include the "sticker" with the barcode just below the UPC barcode (they were separate stickers).

I still have all the serial number stickers, so I am hoping if they won't honor my original submission with two instances of the serial number included, they will at least give me a chance to submit additional info (the serial number sticker).

I guess I'll find out how customer-oriented OnRebate really is - and if the testimonials on their website are really true - lol.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

If they have the option to send them email, I'd shoot off one, the sooner they know you realize that you made a mistake, the more accomodating they may be


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

AcaCandy said:


> If they have the option to send them email, I'd shoot off one, the sooner they know you realize that you made a mistake, the more accomodating they may be


Good suggestion - thanks - just sent email to Customer Service with the info, so I'll see if that helps.


----------



## survivor (Jul 9, 2006)

Just received the Hanns monitor yesterday from PC Connection very fast delivery. It has four cables that came with it I know the power cable and the monitor to CPU cable the small cable with the L shape connector must be for thespeakers which I don't need but what is the one with both ends that are white used for? There was no manual that came with it. Can anyone tell me what that cable is for? Thanks


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

survivor said:


> what is the one with both ends that are white used for? There was no manual that came with it. Can anyone tell me what that cable is for? Thanks


I wasn't sure either. There should be four cords - your power cord, your speaker cable, and two others. Not sure what you mean by "white ends" - do you mean the ones that have styrofoam covers on them? If so, remove the covers and.............

Those two other cables are:

VGA Cable (To hook monitor to computer)
DVI Cable ( To hook monitor to computer if you have digital hookup)

I had to use the VGA Cable because I don't have the DVI connector on my pc - you will have to determine which you have - if you have both, then choose which you want - probably DVI, if you have it.

Google VGA and DVI for information on these - here's one link I found:
http://www.presentations.com/presentations/technology/article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1910534

Also, you should have received a Quick Start Guide with your monitor - on page 2 and page 4, it shows these cables. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

survivor said:


> what is the one with both ends that are white used for? There was no manual that came with it. Can anyone tell me what that cable is for? Thanks


it's a DVI cable, you won't need it if your using a VGA hookup, if you have a video card with DVI I would use the DVI cable.


----------



## techno_lust (Mar 21, 2005)

Office Depot recently started selling the 19 inch hanns -g monitor for 199 bucks.

I really wanted to like it because of the price but as I looked at it in the store it did not impress me at all and I'm an easy fish.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

techno_lust said:


> Office Depot recently started selling the 19 inch hanns -g monitor for 199 bucks.
> 
> I really wanted to like it because of the price but as I looked at it in the store it did not impress me at all and I'm an easy fish.


3 yr warranty caught this fish.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With the hope of never having to use it


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

AcaCandy said:


> I'm guessing that you may be asked to resubmit. Like John said, MOST companies will allow that. I did run into one (KWorld Media, whom I will never buy another product from) who, even though they either lost my rebate, or claimed they never received it, refused to take resubmissions. I cried foul to Fry's Electronics and they gave me a $30 instore voucher...so, that made me happy once again


Guess I am lucky - just got an e-mail -rebate was approved. $100 is a nice rebate. Enjoying my Hanns-G LCD. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

:up:

I just sent mine via DHL to Las Vegas to be remailed from there. Hopefully everything will go as planned


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

I just bought the Hanns G JW199 model for 169.00 from Circuit City. It came with two cables, one of them I cant use because there's no place to connect it to the back of my PC. Right now the screen is really bright and I have it on 1280x960 @ 60Hz. Fonts look kinda funky I'm trying to figure out how to get this thing to look the way I want it. But for 169.00 (that's without rebates) and a 3 year warranty I pretty much ran to the store to get it. I have 2 weeks to return if I decide to go back to the ole CRT.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by "fonts looking funny", but you might want to look here ...
http://www.microsoft.com/typography/cleartype/tuner/Step1.aspx


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Noyb said:


> Not sure what you mean by "fonts looking funny", but you might want to look here ...
> http://www.microsoft.com/typography/cleartype/tuner/Step1.aspx


I am not sure how that site works - I have clear type enabled and when I click "next"on the link above, I can't see that anything happens - what am I missing?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure either ... I went to ... http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx
... And got my own copy of ClearType Tuner PowerToy.
It now shows up .... and is run from my Control panel


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Oh yeah that helped, thanks! I just wanted a richer look and that did the trick.


----------

